# Forkardt three jaw chuck - renovation and bellmouth removal



## Norppu (Jun 22, 2020)

My lathe came with a Forkardt three jaw chuck. It was shiny outside but one could immediately feel that it did not turn smoothly. In addition it had a severe case of a bellmouth. In this video I refurbish the chuck


----------



## Shopsweeper (Jun 22, 2020)

Norppu,

Your music into always reminds me of Bob Ross (Larry Owens, I think did his music).

Thank you for this.  I have chuck that needs attention before I mount it and your video gave me courage get on with the fix.


----------

